# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Russian Love Poems for All

## Rtyom

Hi, guys and gals!
I thought it could be good to post some Russian love poems for you, some that I like myself. 
It is useful:
1) for those studying the lang;
2) for those loving poetry;
3) for those wanting to know what poetic allusions for love can be in Russian;
4) for those who are advanced in the lang;
5) for those who want to read good stuff and to compare with a way it can be read;
6) For those who want to hear me again.  ::  
So here comes...

----------


## Rtyom

Иннокентий Анненский 
СРЕДИ МИРОВ 
Среди миров, в мерцании светил
Одной звезды я повторяю имя...
Не потому, чтоб я Её любил,
А потому, что я томлюсь с другими. 
И если мне сомненье тяжело,
Я у Неё одной молю ответа,
Не потому, что от Неё светло,
А потому что с Ней не надо света.

----------


## Rtyom

Алексей Апухтин 
* * * 
Мне не жаль, что тобою я не был любим, ---
     Я любви не достоин твоей!
Мне не жаль, что теперь я разлукой томим, ---
     Я в разлуке люблю горячей; 
Мне не жаль, что и налил, и выпил я сам
     Унижения чашу до дна,
Что к проклятьям моим, и к слезам, и к мольбам
     Оставалася ты холодна; 
Мне не жаль, что огонь, закипевший в крови,
     Моё сердце сжигал и томил, ---
Но мне жаль, что когда-то я жил без любви,
     Но мне жаль, что я мало любил!

----------


## Rtyom

Николай Асеев 
ПРОСТЫЕ СТРОКИ 
Я не могу без тебя
                                 жить!
Мне и в дожди без тебя
                                 сушь,
мне и в жару без тебя
                                 стыть.
Мне без тебя и Москва ---
                                 глушь. 
Мне без тебя каждый час ---
                                 с год;
если бы время мельчить,
                                 дробя;
мне даже синий
                                 небесный свод
кажется каменным
                                 без тебя. 
Я ничего не хочу знать ---
слабость друзей,
                                 силу врагов;
я ничего не хочу ждать,
кроме твоих
                                 драгоценных шагов.

----------


## Rtyom

Enough for today.  ::  
Sorrowfully, the site supports no formatting, and all the lines are showed incorrectly.  ::  
Erm, tell me if it's useful. Maybe I'll continue. If it's not, you always have a big stick to beat me.

----------


## Lampada

Отличный выбор стихов!    ::  
Запись немного глуховато звучит, нет?

----------


## Lampada

Извини, Артём, не смогла удержаться.  Среди миров

----------


## Rtyom

> Отличный выбор стихов!    
> Запись немного глуховато звучит, нет?

 Спасибо! 
У меня микрофон фонит. Я поколдовал с записями на предмет удаления шумов, но всё равно не очень получилось.

----------


## Rtyom

> Извини, Артём, не смогла удержаться.  Среди миров

 У меня не работает эта ссылка...  :P

----------


## Leof

Надо нажать на неё правою кнопкою и сохранить файл (сохранить объект как).
А потом открыть файл. 
Ну, а потом можно послушать.  ::   
А кто это?

----------


## Rtyom

Она никак не работает.   ::  
EDIT: Заработало! 
EDIT 2: Переделали-то текст!

----------


## Lampada

> У меня не работает эта ссылка...  :P

 У меня прекрасно работает с Quicktime.

----------


## Lampada

> ... Переделали-то текст!

   ::    Высoцкому можно всё!

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  ... Переделали-то текст!       Высoцкому можно всё!

 Со своей позиции - сомневаюсь. Но я не говрю, что получилось плохо.   ::

----------


## basurero

Отличная идея! Спасибо, Артем.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Отличная идея! Спасибо, Артем.

 К сожалению, когда Артем написал "... for all", он не имел ввиду тебя   ::   
Вот такая жизнь   ::   
 :P

----------


## BabaYaga

Aaaaaahhhhhhh - this reminds me why it is that I love that language so much...   Lovely, Rtyom - thanks   ::   ::   
Keep going! Can we make requests?!   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Requests? Alright! Anywhere, anytime!

----------


## BabaYaga

Weheey!   ::   
OK, here's one for you - but bear with me, it's very simple (the level of Russian even* I* can understand   ::  ), so maybe not terribly poetic in Russian eyes....   ::   
And it's a song really, but I've never heard it sung; I just came across the text on the internet, and liked it.   ::    
--------------- 
МЫ С ТОБОЮ НЕ ДРУЖИЛИ    Из радиопостановки "Поддубенские частушки" 
                                  Музыка Б.Мокроусова
                                  Слова М.Исаковского 
            Мы с тобою не дружили,
            Не встречались по весне,
            Но глаза твои большие
            Не дают покоя мне. 
            Думал я, что позабуду,
            Обойду их стороной,
            Но они везде и всюду
            Все стоят передо мной. 
            Словно мне без их привета
            В жизни горек каждый час,
            Словно мне дороги нету
            На земле без этих глаз. 
            Может, ты сама не рада,
            Но должна же ты понять:
            С этим что-то делать надо,
            Надо что-то предпринять. 
---------------  
...... but only read it if you feel like it   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Fine. I'll try it. It's time to turn in, so I leave the task for the next time. I'm sure Lampada will find a song, she's a *sh*pecialist!  ::  
stAy tUnEd!

----------


## Lampada

> Fine. I'll try it. It's time to turn in, so I leave the task for the next time. I'm sure Lampada will find a song, she's a *sh*pecialist!  
> stAy tUnEd!

   ::  
Да, но не знаю, как открыть файл этой песни.  Поёт Шульженко.  http://www.botik.ru/~duzhin/PESNI/Mokrousov/ 
Миди играется: http://www.botik.ru/~duzhin/PESNI/Mokro ... stoboy.mid

----------


## BabaYaga

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Fine. I'll try it. It's time to turn in, so I leave the task for the next time. I'm sure Lampada will find a song, she's a *sh*pecialist!  
> stAy tUnEd!     
> Да, но не знаю, как открыть файл этой песни.  Поёт Шульженко.  http://www.botik.ru/~duzhin/PESNI/Mokrousov/ 
> Миди играется: http://www.botik.ru/~duzhin/PESNI/Mokro ... stoboy.mid

 Tx, guys   ::   
Hahaha - that's where I got the text in the first place!   ::  
Can't open the vqf-file either though - anybody got any ideas?! 
Rtyom - now that you have the melody..... you can always sing it to us too....   ::

----------


## Wowik

> Can't open the vqf-file either though - anybody got any ideas?!

 Try WinAmp http://filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=vqf

----------

